# σκερβελές



## seimontadtecwyn (Oct 3, 2008)

Γεια σας,

Το 1980 το πέρασα στη Μυτιλήνη, όπου έκανα παρέα κυρίως με σπουδαστές.

Μια λέξη που συχναζόταν ανάμεσα στους φίλους μου ήταν «σκερβελές». Αυτή τη λέξη μου τη θύμισε «Οι Βάτραχοι» του Αριστοφάνη, εκεί που λέει «(εἰ)ς Κερβερίους». Φυσικά, δε νομίζω να υπάρχει καμιά σχέση ετυμολογική, απλώς μ’ αρέσει η συμπτωματική ομοιότητα.

Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει την πραγματική ετυμολογία του «σκερβελές»; Σύμφωνα με τους φίλους μου σημαίνει «χαμένο κορμί», πρβλ. και τις αγγλικές εκφράσεις “a waste of space” και ιδιαίτερα “a waste of skin”.

Σάιμον


----------



## sarant (Oct 3, 2008)

Τα μεγάλα λεξικά (ΛΚΝ, ΛΝΕΓ) συμφωνούν ότι η ετυμολογία της λέξης είναι άγνωστη -ούτε καν προτείνουν κάποια υπόθεση.

Σήμερα δεν ξέρω αν ακούγεται τόσο πολύ η λέξη, αν κι εγώ τη χρησιμοποιώ (άχρηστος, όπως λες, ανίκανος). Πέθανε κι ο Γιαννόπουλος που την είχε ψωμοτύρι.


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 4, 2008)

Στην Πάτρα χρησιμοποιείται αρκετά (έτσι λέγαμε κι έναν καλό φίλο).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 10, 2012)

Το Λεξικό της Πιάτσας, του Ζάχου, το ετυμολογεί από το γαλλικό écervelé = ανεγκέφαλος.


----------

